# Dyno'ed at 12psi



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Click the link and let me know what you think...

http://www.altimas.net/registry/users/Ramses/images/lg_dynofred.jpg


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

WOW good numbers....Hard to see though


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

375whp 346tq.

is that on the stock KA?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats would be the most I have ever sen out of that motor....there is a guy around here with almost everything dont to one in a 91 240 he is only pushing about 250...


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

it's a rebuilt motor with forged internals and a whole lot of other stuff. Mike featured it in October of '02 with a Stage 2 JWT program. it was 250 at the wheels then...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice Job!....glad to see you're still pushing the limits.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I think it is cool that someone is making power with anything other than the bandwagon approach. The SR is in everything. I am a fan of the KA, and to see one THAT powerful is cool in SO many ways. Right on.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Black Hornet said:


> Click the link and let me know what you think...
> 
> http://www.altimas.net/registry/users/Ramses/images/lg_dynofred.jpg


Good results!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there is a guy in dallas that pushing over 400 hp with a KA in a 240sx.

james vick knows him pretty well.

but nice numbers ! keep up the good work ! :thumbup:


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Marc Z31 said:


> I think it is cool that someone is making power with anything other than the bandwagon approach. The SR is in everything. I am a fan of the KA, and to see one THAT powerful is cool in SO many ways. Right on.


I truly appreciate your props on the KA, it means alot! I'll post a 20psi run soon that shows well over 400whp, just trying to seal a mag deal right now. Thanks again.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> there is a guy in dallas that pushing over 400 hp with a KA in a 240sx.
> 
> james vick knows him pretty well.
> 
> but nice numbers ! keep up the good work ! :thumbup:


thanks


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Damn nice numbers, they are the highest I have seen out of a FWD KA-T.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Drift Machine said:


> Damn nice numbers, they are the highest I have seen out of a FWD KA-T.


same here...glad to see that some ppl still have hopes for their cars...


----------

